# Canon T4i (650D)



## sovietdoc (Jun 7, 2012)

18 MP APS-C
DIGIC 5+
SDHC slot, USH-1 complaint
Current xxD&#8217;s AF system (9 cross-type points, found in 40D, 50D, 60D)
T3i metering system (63 zones like 7D and 5DIII)
5 fps
Pentaprism Viewfinder
ISO 100-12,800 expandable to 25,600
Articulated touchscreen LCD
Hybrid AF during video shooting


And some more pics for you:


















Canon Rebel T4i Body Only $849 B&H | Adorama | Amazon
Canon Rebel T4i w/18-55 IS $949 B&H | Adorama | Amazon
Canon Rebel T4i w/18-135 IS STM $1199 B&H | Adorama | Amazon


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 7, 2012)

*Canon EOS Rebel T4i/650D Touchscreen Information*


With a simple touch menu selection and auto-focus area selection,  zoom in and out of the picture can be more convenient and can be used.
By adopting Clearview LCD on the LCD even in bright outdoor viewing pictures is easy.
Swivel LCD for self portraits, as well as using high-angle, low angle can be used to express a more diverse picture can be
Touch-button operation and the operation can be used simultaneously,  depending on the preference of the user can use conveniently.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 7, 2012)

With this camera as many of you probably already know, Canon is releasing a new lens: Canon EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM






Here is more info on this new lens:



Reduced to a minimum focusing distance 0.39m is easy to shoot their proximity to the subject.
IS features enhanced photography degree at the hands of about four  stops to give effective stabilizer for video recording and dynamic IS is  equipped with a variety of new features in the environment can take  sharp pictures can not be shaken.
Employing circular aperture EMD (Electronic drive aperture) mounted close to the original than by the light of the background
STM (Stepping Motor) AF operation of the motor is equipped with  dramatically reduced noise and smooth movement of the AF drive control  is possible.
CMOS AF camera equipped with a hybrid approach when using *, quiet  and tender while shooting video movies implement Servo AF. (* June 2012  currently compatible devices EOS 650D)..



Canon EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM $549 B&H | Adorama | Amazon


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 7, 2012)

/discuss


I think this is pretty good compared to Nikon 3200.  Yes, Nikon's resolution opens a new can of whoop-ass on Canon, but I see a lot of nice features of this camera that make it very interesting.  If you can get usable images at 6400 ISO, with this 5fps shooting and touch screen LCD, and pentaprism viewfinder, I see this is the most significant upgrade to a rebel line in a long time.


----------



## jrizal (Jun 7, 2012)

Aside from the sensor, the T4i trumps the D3200 (at least on paper). Since the T3i is not pitted against the D3100 but the D5100, perhaps if a D5200 comes out then we'd have a better comparison against the T4i. Nikon should come out with a better model out soon! 

PS If indeed true, the pentaprism (also include the touchscreen) are welcome additions to its class. Hopefully it won't be priced as much too!


----------



## JonathanNYC (Jun 7, 2012)

nice! when is this coming out?


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 7, 2012)

Is that a stereo mic on top?

EDIT: What are the new modes?

-ken Turner


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2012)

9 cross type AF points is a big jump (I forget if the 600D has them too I've not looked at rebel features in a long while). But 9 cross type points is a great thing in an entry level body.

I am - however - very sad to see touchscreen tech in cameras. It's something I feel is just - well - I'm totally open to new ways and controls but I just feel I don't want my nose controlling the camera the whole time.



Oh and hybrid AF is something that gives it a cut above my 7D! (oh canon why won't thee use Firmwire updates to improve existing products!)


----------



## EDL (Jun 7, 2012)

Lots of rumors on when it is coming...someone here said the other day they think it will be announced tomorrow, June 8th.  I'm going to hang out for the announcement for maybe one more week and if it isn't out by then, then I'm getting a T3i.  I'm most curious about the Digic 5 processing, will it enhance low light performance significantly?  The touch screen sounds cool.  I like the idea of the 18-135 lens, but wonder how good it'll really be.  And of course, what's the street price going to be on this?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 7, 2012)

I am not going to guess on a time frame, but I think it is inevitable that DSLRs will no longer have a mirror, and will have touch screen controls.
I dont think they will only have touch screen controls, but I am sure the OLED screens will have touch enabled.

And eventually EVIL's and DSLR's will merge into one. 

I think the most important thing they need now is smooth AF for video mode.  Automatic smooth focus and focal length changes.  Of course, for that you'll need another motor in the lens to power focal length changes.


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2012)

I think the DSLR mirror will remain for a while yet. Not only has the name years of strong marketing backing behind it, but also video viewfinders are still not quite ready for replacing the mirror system - plus one has concerns over battery life as well. I do think it is the future, but not quite yet.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, that's what I am saying.


----------



## thisisbleep (Jun 7, 2012)

As expected it has been announced:

Canon Rebel T4i/650D EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS STM & EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Officially Announced « Canon Rumors

I am still leaning towards the D5100 or D7000 update though, time will tell if I choose this or go for Nikon.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> I think the DSLR mirror will remain for a while yet. Not only has the name years of strong marketing backing behind it, but also video viewfinders are still not quite ready for replacing the mirror system - plus one has concerns over battery life as well. I do think it is the future, but not quite yet.



It wont be in my future, no way i want avidio veiwfinder


----------



## rokvi (Jun 8, 2012)

Overread said:


> 9 cross type AF points is a big jump (I forget if the 600D has them too I've not looked at rebel features in a long while).
> 
> 600D has 9 as well.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm excited for the hybrid video AF. 
It's not the best, but as long as it works to an extent I'll be happy.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 8, 2012)

With Sony already making sensors for other companies do you think others will start to use the translucent mirror design Sony has in thier cameras?


----------



## deggimatt (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think one should upgrade their 600D to 650D


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 8, 2012)

deggimatt said:
			
		

> I don't think one should upgrade their 600D to 650D



Well I'm not, and I don't think they're targeting people with 600Ds

-ken Turner


----------



## deggimatt (Jun 8, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> deggimatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep ur right. Why does someone buy the 650D and not the 60D. In my eyes the 60D is much better.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 8, 2012)

deggimatt said:
			
		

> yep ur right. Why does someone buy the 650D and not the 60D. In my eyes the 60D is much better.



The 5D III is also better, but they're more expensive than the 650D

-ken Turner


----------



## deggimatt (Jun 8, 2012)

You went into a whole different argument here boy. The price of the 650 is going to be very close to the 60.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 8, 2012)

deggimatt said:
			
		

> You went into a whole different argument here boy. The price of the 650 is going to be very close to the 60.



Oh sorry, I didn't see the prices until after that lat post. I was expecting about $750 for the T4i, not $850. Especially considering the 60D's price will drop after the release of the 70D.

-ken Turner


----------



## EDL (Jun 8, 2012)

*"Availability*

 The EOS Rebel T4i Digital SLR camera will be available at the end of  June for an estimated retail price of $849.99 for the body alone;  $949.99 bundled with an EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II lens kit and a  Movie Kit bundle for $1199.00 with the new EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS  STM lens."

Oh well, that puts it out of my price range.  T3I it is.


----------



## Tradewinds (Jun 8, 2012)

Timing is everything. Unfortunately I bought a T3I Wednesday. Thankfully the store has a seven day exchange policy. 

I am still a new photographer, would my thinking be correct to go with the latest technology?


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 8, 2012)

Tradewinds said:
			
		

> Timing is everything. Unfortunately I bought a T3I Wednesday. Thankfully the store has a seven day exchange policy.
> 
> I am still a new photographer, would my thinking be correct to go with the latest technology?



Not for an extra $200.

-ken Turner


----------



## Tradewinds (Jun 8, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> Tradewinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I truly appreciate the advice, especially since it looks like you use a T3I, but isn't basing the decision on price alone a little vague? If I understand you correctly, the upgraded features on the new camera are not worth $200? What value would you put on the new features? Regardless, I will be returning the camera as I am sure the price on the T3I will drop once the new camera becomes available.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 8, 2012)

***UPDATED posts with prices.



TheKenTurner said:


> deggimatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5D III doesnt have touch controls or a swivel LCD screen.  5D III can't continuously AF on any given point while shooting a movie (maybe I just didn't read the manual well enough but I never figured it out)


----------



## EDL (Jun 8, 2012)

What is it about the 60D that makes it so much better than the 650D?  A quick look at the specs and other than a couple frames faster per second and a couple other small differences there's nothing that seems to separate it greatly from the 650D?


----------



## kevinkt (Jun 8, 2012)

EDL said:


> What is it about the 60D that makes it so much better than the 650D?  A quick look at the specs and other than a couple frames faster per second and a couple other small differences there's nothing that seems to separate it greatly from the 650D?



The whole construction is different on the two cameras - for example, there is a screen ontop of the 60D which shows you camera settings.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 8, 2012)

Maximum shutter speed of 1/4000 is another drawback of T4i. 60D gives more flexibility in DoF control.  Why can't they just implement 1/8000 in T4i? Also, having independent controls of aperture and shutter speed instead of having one dial and a toggle switch button is much preferable.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 8, 2012)

rokvi said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > 9 cross type AF points is a big jump (I forget if the 600D has them too I've not looked at rebel features in a long while).
> ...


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 8, 2012)

hukim0531 said:
			
		

> Maximum shutter speed of 1/4000 is another drawback of T4i. 60D gives more flexibility in DoF control.  Why can't they just implement 1/8000 in T4i? Also, having independent controls of aperture and shutter speed instead of having one dial and a toggle switch button is much preferable.



Because this is a T4i, not a 60D

-ken Turner


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 8, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> ***UPDATED posts with prices.
> 
> 5D III doesnt have touch controls or a swivel LCD screen.  5D III can't continuously AF on any given point while shooting a movie (maybe I just didn't read the manual well enough but I never figured it out)



So are you saying the 650D is better than a 5DIII?

-ken Turner


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 9, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the ways I've pointed out, yes.  That's if you primarily do movie shooting, which then begs a question, why did you buy a dslr?


----------



## EDL (Jun 10, 2012)

Agreed.  I wish they'd make a caerma that has all the movie stuff removed and take the savings from that and put it back into the camera to beef up the other capabilities.  Like, take the T3i, remove all the movie capabilities, then bump it to Digic 5 processing, larger buffer and FPS, higher AEB shot count (selectable), more AF points or at lest have more cross types, etc...something along those lines.

I'm interested in a DSLR for taking photos, not movies.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 10, 2012)

EDL said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I wish they'd make a caerma that has all the movie stuff removed and take the savings from that and put it back into the camera to beef up the other capabilities.  Like, take the T3i, remove all the movie capabilities, then bump it to Digic 5 processing, larger buffer and FPS, higher AEB shot count (selectable), more AF points or at lest have more cross types, etc...something along those lines.
> 
> I'm interested in a DSLR for taking photos, not movies.



You just listed pretty much everything the T4i has. .

-ken Turner


----------



## EDL (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, but look at the price on it.  How much cheaper would it be if all the movie stuff was stripped out?


----------



## Overread (Jun 10, 2012)

Probably not much if any cheaper.

Remember video mode is mostly only using the hardware already in the camera for stills shooting and liveview. It's not just playing the liveview its recording it and letting you vary the settings instead of forcing you to always wide open aperture and no shutter speed variation. 

It's just building upon what is already present in the camera itself. Plus remember that the price of these units isn't dictated by content so much as it is by what the market can sustain at that market band. The development of these cameras isn't cutting edge, that is reserved for the higher featured cameras; these ones are made with the tech handed down from them; about the only area that will actually be unique for them is work on auto mode controls (eg sports and macro mode) as well as some interface design changes.


----------



## EDL (Jun 10, 2012)

True, but it takes programming to use that hardware as a video capture device and I don't know that programming is all that is needed to do video?.  How much work went into the AF in video mode?  Touch screen technology isn't cutting edge tech.  It might be ignorance on my part, but I honestly don't see what the T4i has to warrant a $250 price premium over a T3i (basing current pricing on the T3i body and T4i body).  I understand the new 18-135 lens costs more than the 18-55.

Put Digic 5, more cross points on the AF and 5 or 7 shot AEB in the T3i, strip the video capabilities and sell it for $700-$725 and I'd snap one up in a heart beat.  

I hear you though.  It's just easy for one person to envision what they'd personally prefer.


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jun 10, 2012)

EDL said:


> True, but it takes programming to use that hardware as a video capture device and I don't know that programming is all that is needed to do video?.  How much work went into the AF in video mode?  Touch screen technology isn't cutting edge tech.  It might be ignorance on my part, but I honestly don't see what the T4i has to warrant a $250 price premium over a T3i (basing current pricing on the T3i body and T4i body).  I understand the new 18-135 lens costs more than the 18-55.
> 
> Put Digic 5, more cross points on the AF and 5 or 7 shot AEB in the T3i, strip the video capabilities and sell it for $700-$725 and I'd snap one up in a heart beat.
> 
> I hear you though.  It's just easy for one person to envision what they'd personally prefer.



There is no way simply removing the video capabilities would have brought it down to that price point. Regardless, the development on the video side is already done so its a moot point. You can't undo that cost now.


----------



## belial (Jun 11, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Probably not much if any cheaper.
> 
> Remember video mode is mostly only using the hardware already in the camera for stills shooting and liveview. It's not just playing the liveview its recording it and letting you vary the settings instead of forcing you to always wide open aperture and no shutter speed variation.
> 
> It's just building upon what is already present in the camera itself. Plus remember that the price of these units isn't dictated by content so much as it is by what the market can sustain at that market band. The development of these cameras isn't cutting edge, that is reserved for the higher featured cameras; these ones are made with the tech handed down from them; about the only area that will actually be unique for them is work on auto mode controls (eg sports and macro mode) as well as some interface design changes.



Correct. Video mode is using things the camera is actually already capable of. Thays why a hacked 50d can take video


----------



## Espike (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a full review of a pre production unit. Lets discuss.

Product Tour - Canon EOS Rebel T4i First Impressions Review


----------



## ryank382 (Jun 11, 2012)

Anybody know when this is released? I'm waiting for it to come out so the price of the t3i drops and I can get that instead. I can't justify the price of the t4i for my needs


----------



## EDL (Jun 11, 2012)

I doubt the T3i is going to drop much any time soon.  Canon just dropped it $50 a couple weeks ago on their site (unless that was a temp thing).  Most places the T3i is running around $749.99.

If you are looking to purchase soon (like tonight!), HHGregg (if you have that store near you) is having an 11% off sale on everything (on web orders only though, but you can get in-store pick up for no shipping costs).  They have the T3i kit for $749.99, then take off 11% so price comes to $667.49 for the kit.  That's standard T2i price territory.

The sale is over tomorrow morning at 9:00AM.


----------



## ryank382 (Jun 11, 2012)

i know they dropped it 50$ on their website but don't you think the t3i will drop to the current t2i price when the t4i is released? the t3i will become last generation and t4i will be new generation. that's my thought process but please correct me if im wrong so i don't keep waiting for the t4i to be released for no reason


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 11, 2012)

A few years ago when I just got into photography by buying a rebel XTi, I paid 800 bucks for it up front when it was just released.  I didn't know anything at all about ISO, aperture or shutter speed because I've never even heard those terms.  While shelling out all my 2 years worth of savings (I was a poor college student) for a camera I didn't know how to use, I looked at "pro" cameras and their prices and I thought those were just ridiculous. 

Now, years later, shelling out another few years worth of savings for a 5D with some glass, I looked at how much I spent on what grew to be a hobby and the only reaction is just "Meh"

On the side note, I honestly don't see a reason to get a 50d/60d camera at all.  You either shoot with a rebel because you're learning and you can't afford anything else, or you save up, you know what your rebel limitations are, and you go get a 7D or a 5D.   Back when I was looking for an upgrade 50/60D was just never enough to go up a tier.  

I mean put some L glass on that rebel and it won't disappoint with IQ.  Is 60D better for photos? Nah not really.  All around stats on it are closer to a semi pro dslr but they're not really there.  While you can compare a rebel to a 60D, between 60D and 7D for example, there is just no comparison.  
I am actually interested if someone upgraded a rebel to 50/60D, why'd they do it.  Maybe throwing 50D into the mix isn't really fair, it's a much better camera than 60D and when it came out, it was basically as high up as 7D is now so upgrading an XTi to 50D was worth it, but with these new rebels and with 60D..I am not sure.


----------



## EDL (Jun 11, 2012)

I dunno, If the T4i was going to be priced closer to the T3i, then I could see the T2i and T3i dropping a bit more, but with the price spread as it is, if they do, I don't think it will be much.  How long has the T2i been around, and it's only $100 less than the T3i.  If the T4i were $849 with a lens, then it'd span the same difference across the models like the T2i and T3i, but it $849 for the body only.


----------



## fokker (Jun 11, 2012)

For me, upgrading from a 400d to a 40d a couple of years back was totally worth it. I loved that 40d, it was solid as a rock, had good AF and frame rate, and the controls and handling are what really set it apart. I can't emphasise enough how useful the two-dial control system is compared to the rebels.
I do see your point though, that now the upgrade to 60d over 600d is less significant. Back then, by upgrading I also got live view, better viewfinder, an extra stop of high ISO performance and a couple of other little upgrades.


----------



## joel28 (Jun 13, 2012)

in stock.

Canon EOS T4i Body Only


----------



## EDL (Jun 14, 2012)

It seems that the entry level cameras are starting to bump up to the mid level cameras in terms of the technology employed in them to the point it may not make sense to spend the price premium for the mid level camera...for now.  

This sort of trend happens a lot with electronics/computers in general but eventually the upper level hardware gets a big tech bump, then the med level and you fall back into the groove of having the distinct three tiers that separate the levels for a while and it all kind of repeats over and over.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 14, 2012)

well cams like D800 and 5D are also starting to step on their masters toes with D800's metering system from D4 and 5D's AF system from 1DX


----------



## RyanS (Jun 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks a touch screen is a stupid idea? I wouldn't buy this camera just because of that. I don't understand how a touch screen can be better than the easy to use buttons and a scroll wheel and besides all that who wants a bunch of fingerprints, smudges, and scratches all over their display?


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 14, 2012)

RyanS said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks a touch screen is a stupid idea? I wouldn't buy this camera just because of that. I don't understand how a touch screen can be better than the easy to use buttons and a scroll wheel and besides all that who wants a bunch of fingerprints, smudges, and scratches all over their display?



But it might be able to do quiet adjustments during video mode!

-ken Turner


----------



## Espike (Jun 14, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or even better, don't use the touch screen if you don't want to.
They didn't eliminate any controls, just added the touchscreen.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 15, 2012)

Or you could always not buy the camera because it has a touch screen.  And although you don't have to use it, it goes against your principles.


----------

